# Cronie + SELinux : NULL security context for user

## jack_mort

Hi,

I'm struggling to get cronie working in an SELinux environment.

When users cron jobs are running, I get an error : 

Apr 28 11:20:01 gateway crond[21430]: (xxxxx) NULL security context for user, but SELinux in permissive mode, continuing ()

Apr 28 11:20:01 gateway CROND[21439]: (xxxxx) CMD (/usr/bin/fetchmail -a -s > /dev/null 2>&1)

Users crontabs contexts seem fine : 

- owned by user

- crontab group

- context is system_u:object_r:user_cron_spool_t

This error is raised for every user having cron jobs, except root.

I'm not sure where to look for. I also tried to play with the cron_userdomain_transition boolean, but it does not seem to change anything.

Has anyone an idea about what could be wrong on my setup ?

Thanks.

----------

